# Ace Airstream 630EK Solar panel connection.



## lightshipman (Jun 3, 2010)

I believe this van is ready wired for solar units, any one know where I might find the existing wiring to connect the panel to. I have. Thanks
Andy


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Andy,

We have an 08 Swift Bolero that also said wiring for solar panel, this was in fact was a connection that came off the battery and a panel could be connected to it.

Newer models have wiring in place up to the roof and I beleive a small access point in position.

We recentley had a panel fitted by Solar Solutions when they were at the Peterborogh Show and they wired in a regulator, battery master and all the connections from fresh. You cannot see where they have been .

I must say a good job done.

If your not sure contact Swift customer service who I believe manufacture ACE and I'm sure they will put you right. They did for us.

Ian


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Our Swift (07) had a connection (simple just off the battery) but the plug/socket fitted was very expensive and so I cut it off and fitted a more common one. You should be able to trace it from the battery.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Andy what is the age of your vehicle? I will then try to advise.

Best regards

Ian S


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Ian,

That's what I call service, from a commercial enterprise.

I can see why you get recommendations on this site.

Ian


----------



## lightshipman (Jun 3, 2010)

Ian S,
My van is a 2007, it looks like I'll run the charging wire down the left side of the van just in front of the entrance door, there is a trunking in the furniture down to floor level into the large cupboard, then its simply forward into the seating to the battery, regulator can go near battery, to gut down on voltage drop, panel can charge at 18 volts on a good day, so keep the 18 volts to the battery and fit the regulator close to the battery, what do you think? I'm K on solar power having worked for Trinity house light house service for 16 years.

Andy


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Andy, your proposal sound good to me, I would do the same. Please make sure that the connection to the battery is sound.

Best regards

Ian S


----------

